

Mailappapp - jmduke
http://visualidiot.com/articles/mailappapp

======
jonheller
Pretty funny, but ... there's only been one new iOS mail app in the past year,
right? I understood when people skewered to-do and weather apps, but I don't
really see a glut of mail apps.

~~~
visualidiot
<http://dribbble.com/search?q=ios+mail+app>

------
garrickvanburen
>"Typography is a lot easier when you just use Proxima Nova. So we’re just
using Proxima Nova."

Glad I'm not the only one that feels Proxima Nova is overused.

------
jordan_clark
That's pretty funny.

------
cullenmacdonald
i love the design style toggle

